# Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!



## MSPCFreak (24. Dezember 2009)

*Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Hallo erstmal,

also ich brauch eure Hilfe. Demnächst wollte ich eine kleine Lan-Party machen und hab dazu einige Fragen:

Wenn ich mehrer PC's miteinander verbinde und jeder davon Internet haben soll, was brauch ich dann?

Kommunizieren alle Betriebssysteme (XP, Vista, Win7) gut miteinander oder gibt es da Probleme?

Muss ich irgendetwas einrichten? Z.B. Frimennetztwerk oder reicht es die Lan Einstellungen zu konfigurieren.


Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Crymes (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Zwischen Vista/7 und XP wirds schwieriger.
Ich würd die Vernetzung über nen Internetrouter machen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Reicht da kein einfacher Switch aus um ins Internet zu gehen?


----------



## sinthor4s (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Was willst du denn genau machen? Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?
Ich hab letztens ein Lan geschmissen und habe alle Rechner über einen
Switch laufen lassen... Der Switch war an einen Router gekoppelt.
Der Router sollte dann die IP´s verteilen sodass jeder aufs Internet zugreifen kann und die Rechner miteinander kommunizieren (auch bei XP/Vista/7)
Wie viele Leute sollen überhaupt miteinander verbunden werden?
Wenn das automatische nicht klappen sollte solltest du feste IP´s 
zuteilen...


----------



## dot (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Bei einem Switch muss sich ein PC mit dem Internet verbinden und eine Internetfreigabe aktiviert haben. Ist kein ROuter vorhanden?


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Also wir sind ungefähr 4-6 Leute. Genau weiß ich das noch nicht. Es ist weder ein Switch, noch ein Router vorhanden. Deshalb wollte ich fragen was ich brauche. Wir wollten eigentlich Games wie UT oder CoD spielen. Jeder sollte dabei sein eigenes Internet haben. Nun ist natürlich meine Frage was ich alles brauch und was ich alles machen muss. Also geht es,d ass ich einen Switch habe und alle stecken ihre Lankabels da rein und in einen freien Port vom Switch kommt dann ein Lankabel rein,d ass mit dem Internet verbunden ist? Und was muss ich alles einrichten oder machen/beachten?


----------



## Kadauz (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Du brauchst einen Router und einen Switch. Den Router verbindest du mit dem Switch und mit den Splitter falls der Router kein internes Modem besitzt, muss zwischen Router und Splitter noch ein Modem. An den Switch hängst du dann die ganzen PCs. Wenn du bei dem Router nen DHCP aktivierst, beziehen die Clients austomatisch eine IP Adresse. Dann ist noch wichtig, dass als Standard Gateway die IP Adresse vom Router eingetragen ist, passiert normalerweise auch automatisch bei DHCP.

Du kannst natürlich auch ohne DHCP die IP Adressen statisch vergeben, dann muss auch das Std Gateway und DNS manuell eingetragen werden.

Bei Datenaustausch kann es unter den Systemen ein paar Problemchen geben, wohingegen Spiele keine Probleme machen dürften.


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Okay, also reicht nur ein Switch nicht aus, wie dot gesagt hat?


----------



## Kadauz (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ja es geht via Freigabe, nur ist das keine saubere Lösung. Du brauchst ja ein Gerät, das eine Verbindug zum Internet herstellt. Ein simpler Switch kann das nicht. Wie gehst du denn sonst ins Internet? Direkt mit dem PC ans Modem?


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Also wir haben zu Hause D-Lan. Also übers Stromnetzt.

Ich hab mir das eigentlich so vorgestellt:

- Alle PC's mit Lankabel an den Switch anschließen
- Dann konfigurieren oder so (Da brauch ich eure Hilfe)
- An einen Port des Switches direktes Lankabel reintuen,das verbindung mit dem Internet hat
- Freigabe machen (Wie geht das)

-> Alle PC's haben Internet und sind miteinander Verbunden

Edit: Welche Switches könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Sie sollten nicht mehr als 50 € kosten und sollten 8 Ports haben (oder mehr) und 1000 Mbits liefern.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Also, wenn du das so machen willst mit dem Switch, dann benötigst du einen mit Uplink. Da ist ein meist gekennzeichneter Lan-Port an den kommt dann das D-Lan Gerät. Somit haben alle Router an dem Switch I-Net. Allerdings ist das auch wieder blöd. Weil die Firewall anbleiben muss wegen Inet, und somit wird die Konfig. schwieriger. 
Konfig.: Also Win XP, Vista und 7 kommunizieren eigentlich sehr gut miteinander. Haben wir schon mehrere Male ohne Probleme hinbekommen. Ihr solltet auf jeden Fall die selbe IP haben. d.h. 192.168.178.1 der andere dann 192.168.178.2 usw. immer letzte Ziffer anders. Und immer schöm Ipv4 nehmen. Dann sollte Die Arbeitsgruppe gleich sein. Also meist MSHEIMNETZ. und darauf achten das auf Privates Netzwerk gestellt ist. Dann Firewall deaktivieren. (wenn ihr kein Inet benutzt) Und ihr müsstet euch Pingen können. Zewcks Daten Austausch könntest du noch Dateifreigabe aktivieren, Benutzerkontensteuerung rauskicken weil die sonst immer Nervt. 

Ich hoffe mal das Hilft so grob.


----------



## Kadauz (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Die Frage ist, wie du mit dem Internet verbunden bist. Dazu hast du bestimmt einen Router, oder? Das ist ein blinkender Kasten neben dem Splitter.  Daran wird dann vermutlich ein D-Lan Gerät hängen, oder? Hat der Router mehrere Ports? Wenn ja, kannst an diesen einfach noch nen Switch dranmachen.


----------



## dot (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> - An einen Port des Switches direktes Lankabel reintuen,das verbindung mit dem Internet hat



Und wo kommt dieses magische "Internetkabel" her? Direkt vom Splitter, vom Modem, von einem anderen x'beliebigen Geraet (Name?), ...?


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

@MSPCFreak: du meintest, dass du per DLan ans Internet gebunden bist... was hängt denn auf der anderen Seite? Musst du dich nach dem Hochfahren 
deines Rechners anmelden oder wird die Verbindung automatisch hergestellt?
Falls Zweites der Fall sein sollte brauchst du einfach nur einen Switch an 
dein DLan im Zimmer anschliessen und alle PC´s mit dem Switch verbinden.


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Also ich hab so ne blaue Box in an meiner STromsteckdose und daraus kommt das Lan Kabel und wenn ich den PC hochfahre, dann hab ich sofort Internet. Also reicht ein normaler Switch oder brauch ich einen Switch mit diesem extra Prot fürs Internet? 

So siehts bei uns aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so war meine überlegung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nicht schöne, aber egal!


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Und bei dem letzten Bild. Wo die Box am Switch hängt. Der Port muss Uplink sein. dann klappt das.


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ah, okay. Könnt ihr mir dann einen guten Switch empfehlen mit folgenden EIgenschaften:

- 8 Ports
- ein Uplink Port
- 1000 Mbits
- Weniger als 50 €

Muss ich dann so eine Freigabe machen oder passt das so mit dem Internet?


----------



## amdintel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

die von DLink sind ganz gut 
8 x kann man da anschießen und kann GBit Lan, 
nur sollte der PC die PCs auch Gbit können sonst  hat man nur den Lan Standard .


----------



## MSPCFreak (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ich hab gehört, dass die Probleme mit dem Netzteil hätten.


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Uplink-Port ist nicht zwangsläufig notwendig!
Dieser ist bei neueren Switch´s nicht mehr vorhanden, weil
der Switch entsprechende Uplink´s automatisch erkennt 
und intern zuweist.


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass die Probleme mit dem Netzteil hätten.



Meine beiden D-Links laufen schon seit ein paar Jahren problemlos und schnell. Daher ist D-Link auch meine Empfehlung. Wenns mehr sein soll: HP oder Cisco, das wird aber dein Budget weit sprengen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Hier: http://www.dlink.de/cs/Satellite?c=...97318679159&pagename=DLinkEurope-DE/DLWrapper


8-Port Gigabit Desktop Switch DGS-1008D

Da steht: Auto MDI/MDIX Uplink auf jedem Port, kein Crossover-Kabel nötig

Bedueted das, dass ich keinen Uplink merh brauch?


----------



## Kadauz (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ja das heißt es. Empfehlen kann ich noch TPLink. Sind günstig aber gut.


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ich habe die hier: DES-1008D


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ah Okay. Also nochmal zusammengefasst:

- Ich kauf mir den 8-Port Gigabit Desktop Switch DGS-1008D
- Ich schließe alle PC's dran an
- An einenbeliebigen  Port schließ ich das Lankabel von der Bluebox an (Uplink)

-> Alle PC's haben Internet und sind mit einander verbunden

Könnte einer von euch mir eine Bildanleitung geben was ich dann einstellen muss?
Wie zum Beispiel: Internetfreigabe, dass sich alle PC's finden, IP, einrichtung eines Netztwerks....

Einfach alles.

Das wäre super nett.


----------



## midnight (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Genau so ists richtig!

Du stellst in den TCP/IP-Einstellungen bei allen Rechnern "IP automatisch beziehen" ein, damit haben schonmal alle Internet und sollten sich pingen können. Freigaben sind vom jeweiligen Betriebssystem abhängig.

so far


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Okay, wenn ich einstelle "IP automatisch beziehen", finden sich dann auch alle Rechner?
Und gehen wir davon aus, dass alle Vista haben, was für eine Freigabe muss man dann ändern?


----------



## midnight (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Es sollten sich alle finden, ja (= Jeder kriegt eine eigene IP vom Router und schon können alle kommunizieren. Bei Vista musst du das Kennworgeschütze Freigeben ausschalten und dann eine Freiabe für "Alle" erstellen.

so far


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*



> und dann eine Freiabe für "Alle" erstellen.



Wie mach ich das und wo mach ich das?


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Wenn im Router DHCP an ist, dann geht das mit der automatischen IP.

Start->Netzwerk->Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter->Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen

Uplink gibt es im privaten Bereich eigentlich so gut wie nicht mehr, denn heutige Swichtes erkennen das automatisch, könnte vieleicht sogar auch Teil des Gbit Standards sein, hab aber grad keine Lust da nachzuschauen. Bei Servern mit Switches ist ein Uplink Port oft vorhanden, denn dieser bietet z.B. 10Gbit im Gegensatz zum normalen Anschluss mit 1Gbit.

Es ist auch egal, welche Kabel ihr nehmt, ob gekreuzt oder Patch, das ist Teil des Gbit Standards, dass das automatisch erkannt wird.


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Könntet ihr mir paar Lan-Kabel empfehlen? Ich kenn mich da echt nicht aus mit dem Cat 5 und cat 6 oder wie das heißt. Es sollte so 2-4 m lang sein und halt 1Gbit übertragen können. Es sollte auch nicht zu teuer sein. Danke.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

reichelt elektronik - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Notebook, PC-Komponenten, Flachbildschirm, Festplatte, Karten, Kabel, LED


----------



## MSPCFreak (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Puh, ganz schön verwirrend das ganze da. Da kommen Fachbegriffe, die ich mich ganz schön durcheinanderbringen. Könntet ihr mir von hier welche empfehlen (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Kabel - Netzwerk) mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

- 2m lang (könnte auch merh oder weniger sein; bestel P/L halt)
- Übertragung von bis zu 1000 MBits
- Soll Verbindung zwischen PC und Switch herstellen
- Wenns geht möglichst billig aber die Leistung muss auch stimmen


----------



## Ryokage (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Cat 5 und 6 sind Übertragungsstandard, Cat5 kann Gigabit Ethernet. (bei Altnernate steht Cat5e, der e-Standard ist genau der, ab dem Gigabit unterstütz wurde), Cat6 kann teilweise dann 10Gigabit, Cat7 ebenso, sind also für dich aber völlig unnötig.
Nimm also einfach ein Cat5e Kabel in der  benötigten Länge, ich denke mal ob nu ein Noname Kabel oder nicht wird da keine große Rolle spielen. Hab jedenfalls bisher immer irgendwas benutzt (bei 100bit) und hatte nie Probleme.

Für Interessierte: Die Kabelkategorien bei Wiki Twisted-Pair-Kabel ? Wikipedia

Edit: Seh grad, dass die Sharkoon Kabel auch nicht teurer sind als das Noname Zeug, ist also wahrscheinlich eh kein Unterschied. Und pass auf, dass du nicht zu kurze Kabel kaufst. Wenn sie etwas zu lang sind, kann man die mit Kabelbindern problemlos zu Schleifen binden, aber besser so, als wenn das Kabel am Ende zu kurz ist. Mess mal aus wie weit der größte Abstand vom Switch zu einem PC sein könnte und kauf 50cm mehr  Kannst ja auch mehrere verschiedene Längen kaufen, denn kürzer = billiger.


----------



## MSPCFreak (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Okay, danke. Das hat mir weitergeholfen. Was ist der größte Unterschied zwischen einer Übertragungsrate von 100 MBits oder 1000 MBits. Merkt mand as beim Spielen oder was ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## midnight (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*



MSPCFreak schrieb:


> Was ist der größte Unterschied zwischen einer Übertragungsrate von 100 MBits oder 1000 MBits.



Vielleicht die 10fache Bandbreite? In Spielen merkst du da nichts von, aber wenn du anfängst Daten zu verschieben hast du auf einmal 125 statt 12,5mbit Bandbreite.

so far


----------



## MSPCFreak (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Also sollte ich eher zu einem 1000 MBits Switch greifen.  Oder?


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Wenn die paar Euro Aufpreis nicht weh tun kannst du das ruhig machen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (22. April 2010)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Okay, also jetzt geht nix mehr. Ich wollte meinen Rechner (Windows 7) mit meinem Laptop (XP) verbinden nur über ein Lankabel, hab das aber nicht geschafft. Könnte einer von euch bitte eine detailierte Anleitung machen, was ich nach und nach machen muss. Danke!


----------



## Xenomorph (23. April 2010)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Also wenn du 2 Rechner direkt miteinander verbinden möchtest brauchst du erstmal ein Crossover Kabel, kein normales LAN Kabel. Beim Crossover kabel sind 2 Adernparre getauscht damit beide Rechner senden und empfangen können. Beim normalen LAN Kabel würden sich sonst die Daten "in die quere kommen".

Dann musst du den Rechner eine IP-Adresse zuweisen.
Das machst du bei Windows XP so:

1.) Systemsteuerung>Netzwerkverbindungen

2.) Rechts Klick auf LAN-Verbindung (kann auch einen anderen Namen haben musst mal schauen)> Eigenschaften

3.)In der Liste in dem nun offenen Fenster Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP) doppelklick

4.) dort stellst du die IP Adressen und das Netz ein. nimm einfach

IP: 192.168.100.1 und 192.168.100.2 (je für einen Rechner)
Subnet Maske: 255.255.255.0
Standard Gateway und DNS brauchst du nich.

Bei Windows 7 muss das irgendwie ähnlich sein, aber k.a. hab noch kein Win7.

Nun sollten sich die Rechner in der Netzwerkumgebung sehen, wenn nich kann sein das du noch für beide Rechner die selbe Arbeitsgruppe einstellen musst. Bei XP Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz>Eigenschaften>im Reiter Computername.

Zum testen der Verbindung kannst du bei zumindest bei XP ein Ping test machen.(weiss nich ob bei Win7 die befehle die gleichen sind)

Dazu auf Start>Ausführen> CMD eingeben> Enter > dann ping "IP Adresse des anderen Computers" enter
wenn 0% Verlust da steht ist alles i.o.

Ob es noch andere Hürden wegen Win7 gibt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (24. April 2010)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ich dachte immer ein normales Lan-Kabel reicht, da ich schonmal die PC's (Vista-XP) verbunden hatte und es geklappt hatte.


----------



## K3n$! (24. April 2010)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Bei mir reicht auch ein normales Kabel, zu mindestens habe ich noch nie Probleme feststellen können.


----------



## MSPCFreak (24. April 2010)

*AW: Fragen über Fragen! ich brauch eure Hilfe!*

Ja, das mein ich eben. Jeden den ich frage sagt was anderes. Der eine meint dies der andere meint das. Ich hab zwar alles gemacht wie beschrieben, aber wie seh ich dass sie verbunden sind und wie richte ich diese Arbeitsgruppe ein (7)?


----------

